# Cockatiel's feathers around eyes wont grow back?



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Teddy Bear is about 9-10 months... He already had his first big molt, but around his eyes the feathers wont grow back. Is there any reason why they might not be growing back? The feathers he is missing is just right around his eyes. He is missing no feathers any where else.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you post photos of this?


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't get a good picture to show where he is missing those feathers... sorry  The feathers he is missing is just right around his eyes no where else...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is it the eye lid?


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

It isn't the eye lid.. his feathers around his eyes are almost like "clumped" together, and feathers arent growing back there. About the feathers that are clumped... do you know what I should try to help that? Thank you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you just try to get a photo of his face? we might be able to see something.

does he have runny eyes? i think maybe he should be brought to the vet


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sometimes I see he has some runny eyes... But not to the point where they are actually running. Would it be a good idea to bring him to a vet?


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

I tried to get a better pic... Is that one ok?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh, i see what you mean. i think he does need to see a vet for that, as thats not normal molting.

from what i have read on here, it could be a symptom of a bacterial infection. but just in case, i think the vet should take a look at him, those eyes look a bit rough


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok... He just got off some medicine he got off this about 2 weeks ago... But it looks like it did not work very well... I am new to owning a tiel, so a bacterial infection could cause this? Thank you for your help


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive heard it can cause this. i do not have personal experience with it myself.


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I will take him to the vet and make sure everything is ok  thanks for your help


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What medication was he on before, and what was it prescribed for? The rescue my friend runs had a 'tiel with similar feather loss around the eyes. They were never able to find a specific cause, but they treated with antibiotics because the bird had signs of an elevated white blood cell count indicative of infection. I believe he did eventually grow the feathers back after his bloodwork had normalized. I would definitely see the vet.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

my willow is lso bald around the eyes -took her to the vet when i noticed it, he said there is nothing to worry about, she is fully grown and was about 3yrs old when i took her.

It look different to your guys eyes tho.... i also suggest a vet visit.
It could be nothing but rather safe than sorry, the runny eyes is def something to be concerned about.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fortunate said:


> my willow is lso bald around the eyes -took her to the vet when i noticed it, he said there is nothing to worry about, she is fully grown and was about 3yrs old when i took her.
> 
> It look different to your guys eyes tho.... i also suggest a vet visit.
> It could be nothing but rather safe than sorry, the runny eyes is def something to be concerned about.


I think there are varying degrees of feathering around the eyes. It is normal to have some amount of bare skin there, and some birds have more than others. But my concern about this bird is that in the pics, he appears to have discharge from his eyes, not just baldness.


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Teddy was doing much better but then got worse again :-/ so he is taking a trip up to the vet very soon.


----------

